# Critique Yearling filly



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

She's very cute! I love her color. She looks pretty balanced, her withers are a little lower than her hindquarters, but she's still a baby. Her pasterns are a little long, but that's not a terrible thing. What do you plan to do with her?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

She is the first foal by my stallion (he was bred before I picked him up, and the owner sent me these photos). 

I like her color a lot, especially mane and tail, but I don't like the way the white makes her throat-latch area look in the photo with her head turned toward the camera. 

I am still not the best at conformation critiques, so I thought I would pool the forum  In one photo, she seems a little back at the knee? I am not sure though?


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh my god. She has very pretty color.

And that is all I can say with my lack of knowledge. ;D


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aaw shes bewdiful  there are a couple of things which have already been said but i wouldnt comment yetr as she is still so young  but her colouring and overall look is gorgeous


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback 

Anything else stand out in these photos to anyone?

I am sorry I don't have better confo. pics...These are the only one's she sent me. She should be three by now...I should see if I can get the owner to send any updated photos (though she is a breeder and may no longer have her).


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I love the color, she looks a little chunky to me.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i like her coloring too I can't say much since she is so young but she looks like she is going to have some nice gaits :wink:


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow - very cute filly. She kind of has a short neck.
I really love her coloring. She's very attractive.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's certainly a nice color. With such coat nothing else matters for lots of people so you certainly won't have problems selling her (if that's the plan). She looks compact and balanced too (although still little downhill, but I'm sure it'll disappear by 3 years old).


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

She's butt-high right now, but she looks like she's going to be a very nice adult.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Very downhill atm but I'd hope she'll grow out of that. She's very pretty with a lovely colour as a bonus, good conformation and looks like she's a good mover too!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the critiques and compliments...Opinions sound pretty good of her overall, so I hope my boy keeps putting out those kind of babies (with help from nice mamas)


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

She's really cute..............and her coloring is an eye catcher.......she almost looks spray painted  very cool!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I just found out she sold last fall as a late two year old for $5,000!! I am so impressed! I am proud of my boy.  Dez' old owner (who sold the filly) has been backing her for the new owners, so she is going to send me a CD of photos in the mail. I am so excited.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

nothing pops out with anything bad. She's still young so that will explain the high hind quarters and really everything else. Her bone structure is nice, and color is a wow! 
Only thing I don't like is the picture of her in the middle (looks like she was walking) that makes her appear to be REALLY heavy on the forehand...but on the other picture it doesn't look as bad, so it might be she was sniffing the ground, snorting, almost tripped or many others.

She's a cutie that's for sure!!!!


----------

